# Einfache Apache Frage



## bRainLaG (11. September 2011)

Hallo ich habe einen Apache 2 Server, der mir eine Weiterleitung auf den Dienst auf meinem Server tätigt. Mit Port 80 funktioniert das bereits ganz gut, nun will ich für den 9000 Port das gleiche machen, allerdings scheint hier das reine eintragen in die httpd.conf nicht zu reichen, hab nun viel dazu gelesen, allerdings erscheint mir alles etwas komisch, kann mir vieleicht jemand helfen das auch auf Port 9000 gelauscht wird, hab irgendwas gelesen, das man das noch separat eintragen muss.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. September 2011)

Hi,

eigentlich sollte ein "Listen 9000" in der httpd.conf reichen.

Gruß
BK


----------

